

Show HN: Pugmarks.me - News for your micro-interests. A Chrome Extension - bharath_mohan
http://pugmarks.me

======
bharath_mohan
At [http://pugmarks.me/](http://pugmarks.me/), we have constantly pondered how
news has to be delivered to you, to be most useful and effective. We recently
launched our New Tab extension for Chrome - that learns patterns in your
browsing and suggests just the right news for you. Here's how a day in your
life may look like:

a) You start by reading Edward Snowden's Q&A. b) You start hacking around and
start reading on MongoDB optimization. c) You recall you have a meeting with a
VC. You visit his LinkedIn profile to look for some talking points.

After all this, how should the New Tab on a browser look like? How would you
like a browser that can understand what you are doing, anticipate your news
needs and serve exactly that?

Thats what Pugmarks.me does. Give us a try. Would love your feedback.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfR1xIRNIoo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfR1xIRNIoo)

